# Festool Vacs and RRP



## shofestoolusa (Dec 1, 2011)

Since the question of which CT Dust Extractor to get might come up, let me offer some comments on the topic proactively.

In the summer of this year, we updated our CT MINI and MIDI models (the smallest of the models we offer) with new features. They now have the same motor as the larger models (CT 26/36/48), standard HEPA filters which exceed the requirements of the EPA for RRP, and self-cleaning filter bags that prevent caking. So, now all five of our dust extractor models share the exact same features and specifications across the entire product family. The only difference is capacity. For paint applications, any of these should do the job equally. If you plan to use it for clean up and will be vacuuming up chunks of drywall or whatever, the larger capacity may be a benefit as will the optional larger diameter hoses that are available. We have several preconfigured cleaning set that have tubes, nozzles, etc. that are a good value for clean up purposes.

In October we announced that all five of our CT dust extractor models had been independently tested to meet or exceed RRP regulation requirements. Unlike other manufacturers, we got the entire dust extractor HEPA certified which means we followed the regulations to the letter of the law which states it must have a HEPA filter and must not have any bypass leakage around the filter. Full Unit HEPA Certified is the terminology that by definition means there is no bypass leakage around the filter. You can find more details on our website at http://www.eparrphepavacuum.com including specifications, features, etc.

Shane


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

It has been vague in the past concerning the previous models if they met RRP or not, could you clarify that as well? The on paper specs seem to meet RRP for,the 2 larger sizes, but since only the new models are advertised as such, what does that mean for the old models?


----------



## shofestoolusa (Dec 1, 2011)

DeanV said:


> It has been vague in the past concerning the previous models if they met RRP or not, could you clarify that as well? The on paper specs seem to meet RRP for,the 2 larger sizes, but since only the new models are advertised as such, what does that mean for the old models?


Good question, Dean, and it's addressed on the website I linked to in our FAQs. For the sake of consistency, I'll just quote what it says. This pertains to the CT 22 and CT 33 models, which were discontinued and replaced by the current models back in the middle of last year. Per our website:

_*Q. *I own a Festool CT 22 or CT 33, does it meet the RRP requirements?_

_*A. *Festool CT 22 and CT 33 dust extractor models were discontinued in 2010. These units were not designed, tested or marketed as a solution for the EPA's Renovation, Repair and Painting (RRP) regulations. Since 2006, both models have shipped standard with main HEPA filters, which offer filtration levels of 99.997% of particulates down to 0.3 microns in size. Festool continues its commitment to support discontinued power tools with the CT 22 and CT 33 Dust Extractors through the availability of spare parts, accessories, and consumables for a minimum of seven years after the date of discontinuance._

Here's the translation... These models have HEPA filters as specified by the RRP regulations. What they have not been tested for is bypass leakage which is another specific bit of language used in the RRP regs. Do they have bypass leakage? I don't know and since they're discontinued we will not be testing them. My recommendation would be that if you want the most solid protection against the potential of being cited, to upgrade to the current models which have been tested. They follow the requirements to the letter of the law, beyond what other manufacturers are doing which is just the HEPA filter component.

It would be nice if the EPA would have offered manufacturers a certification process, but that doesn't exist leaving consumers like you guys to try to decipher the somewhat vague requirements. We're providing the best solution that you can purchase with the confidence of knowing that you are completely adhering to the requirements as defined by RRP for a HEPA vacuum.

Shane


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I remember asking what make/models were RRP approved when I took the course, and there weren't any. The only real requirement was a hepa vac, I remember it being very vague. You can find plenty of vacs with a hepa sticker on them.


----------



## shofestoolusa (Dec 1, 2011)

straight_lines said:


> I remember asking what make/models were RRP approved when I took the course, and there weren't any. The only real requirement was a hepa vac, I remember it being very vague. You can find plenty of vacs with a hepa sticker on them.


I hope I'm not making the thread wander too far off-topic by talking about the dust extractors as they pertain to RRP.

You're right, there are none that are technically RPP-approved since there's no approval or certification process that's been put in place by the EPA. However, the only requirement is not a HEPA filter. The requirement also states no bypass leakage, something that other manufacturers have conveniently ignored.

The specific guidance of the RRP defines a HEPA vacuum with this verbiage: 

_"HEPA vacuum means a vacuum cleaner which has been designed with a high-efficiency particulate air (HEPA) filter as the last filtration stage. A HEPA filter is a filter that is capable of capturing particles of 0.3 microns with 99.97% efficiency. The vacuum cleaner must be designed so that all the air drawn into the machine is expelled through the HEPA filter with *none of the air leaking past it*."_

Festool has exhaustively tested its CT Dust Extractors to the strictest standards (IES RP-CC-002, IES-RP-CC-0034.1) to ensure that our units not only filter particles to 0.3 microns with 99.97% efficiency, but also that the seal between the filter and the vacuum does not allow for bypass leakage. We feel that this measure was important, not only to follow the letter of the definition but also to ensure the highest level of protection for the user. 

Effective October 2011, all Festool CT Dust Extractors (CT MINI, CT MIDI, CT 26, CT 36, & CT 48) will be shipped as Certified Full Unit HEPA Dust Extractors, in accordance with these standards.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

What we were told is "if the vacuum is built from the ground up as a HEPA vac, and the filter meets HEPA standards, the vac will work for RRP.". Putting a hepa filter on any old vac would not work. Of course, it sounds like the class taught many things that are not quite true. I will move the vac stuff to a new thread in the RRP section.


----------

